# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Vertidos >  Por qué verter un litro de aceite usado contamina 1.000 litros de agua potable

## Jonasino

> En España, se estima que dos tercios de este residuo acaba en las alcantarillas, de manera que ocasiona diversos perjuicios: atascos en tuberías, trabajo extra para las plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales -lo que incrementa su factura, que pagamos todos-, contribuye a la reproducción de bacterias potenciales nocivas en las tuberías con el consiguiente aumento de plagas urbanas y a la generación de malos olores en las casas. Se estima que cada consumidor genera al año unos cuatro litros de aceite doméstico usado. En total, España mueve unos 180 millones de litros de aceite vegetal usado anuales.
> 
> Si este residuo llega a los ríos, se forma una película superficial que afecta al intercambio de oxígeno y perjudica a los seres vivos del ecosistema. Hemos oído muchas veces que 1 litro de aceite contamina 1000 litros de agua, pero ¿somos conscientes realmente de lo que esto implica?
> 
> El principal problema reside en la  contaminación de las aguas residuales urbanas. La grasa, debido a su característica aglutinante, genera bolos que producen importantes atascos en las cabeceras de las canalizaciones de la red de aguas residuales. Estos bioresiduos son caldo de cultivo para la multiplicación de gérmenes que inciden negativamente en la salud de la población.
> Cómo se recicla el aceite usado actualmente
> 
> Los puntos limpios son instalaciones públicas pensadas para depositar residuos domésticos contaminantes, como el aceite, pero requieren el esfuerzo del consumidor por desplazarse a ellos, ya que en general hay pocos y un tanto alejados de los núcleos urbanos.
> 
> Otra opción más cercana y práctica para el consumidor son los contenedores urbanos. Algunos municipios cuentan con ellos aunque no todos lamentablemente. Los consumidores tienen que guardarlo en unos envases cerrados que pueden ser de varios tipos. En algunos casos, el propio consumidor tiene que poner el envase (en general, botellas de plástico usadas) para llevarlo al contenedor. En otros casos, los responsables del reciclaje entregan envases de diversas cantidades para homogeneizar el sistema de recogida.





> Echar el aceite doméstico usado por el fregadero puede causar un importante impacto en el medio ambiente. En España, se estima que dos tercios de este residuo acaba en las alcantarillas, de manera que ocasiona diversos perjuicios: atascos en tuberías, trabajo extra para las plantas de tratamiento de aguas residuales -lo que incrementa su factura, que pagamos todos-, contribuye a la reproducción de bacterias potenciales nocivas en las tuberías con el consiguiente aumento de plagas urbanas y a la generación de malos olores en las casas. Se estima que cada consumidor genera al año unos cuatro litros de aceite doméstico usado. En total, España mueve unos 180 millones de litros de aceite vegetal usado anuales.
> Si este residuo llega a los ríos, se forma una película superficial que afecta al intercambio de oxígeno y perjudica a los seres vivos del ecosistema. Hemos oído muchas veces que 1 litro de aceite contamina 1000 litros de agua, pero ¿somos conscientes realmente de lo que esto implica?
> 
> El principal problema reside en la  contaminación de las aguas residuales urbanas. La grasa, debido a su característica aglutinante, genera bolos que producen importantes atascos en las cabeceras de las canalizaciones de la red de aguas residuales. Estos bioresiduos son caldo de cultivo para la multiplicación de gérmenes que inciden negativamente en la salud de la población.
> 
> Pero ahí no queda todo. Cuando finalmente estos residuos llegan a las depuradoras de aguas residuales su eliminación física o química es además de costosa, generadora de otra fuente de contaminación.
> 
> En el caso de los bolos de bioresiduo, el concentrado de grasas debe ser incinerado, con los elevados costes de transporte que conlleva trasladarlo a un gestor autorizado. Si son enterrados se convierten en un poderoso agente contaminante de las aguas subterráneas limpias existente en el subsuelo. Por otra parte, la eliminación química por agentes disolventes (detergentes), genera a su vez distintos subproductos que hay que reintegrar en la cadena de potabilización de aguas residuales.
> 
> ...




Fuente: iagua

----------

ramon (31-may-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> El aceite usado tiene 5.000 veces más carga contaminante que el agua residual, con lo que un sólo litro contamina 40.000 litros de agua, el equivalente al consumo anual de una persona en su domicilio.
>     El 88% del aceite vegetal no recogido para su correcta gestión es de origen doméstico y el 28% procede del canal HORECA hoteles, restaurantes y cafeterías.
>     El coste de depurar el aceite usado que se vierte por el alcantarillado para tratar de minimizar su impacto en el medio ambiente es de 0,46/l, esto es, 700 veces más elevado de lo que los usuarios pagan por el tratamiento de sus aguas residuales. 
> 
> 
> El Consorcio de Aguas Bilbao Bizkaia ha presentado en Bilbao las conclusiones de un estudio que cifra en 1,6 millones de euros, el coste anual para tratar en las depuradoras los aceites usados de cocina que se vierten por el fregadero y/o wc, una media de 3,5 millones de litros al año en Bizkaia y que pueden ocasionar un importante impacto ambiental si llegan al medio natural, además de problemas de funcionamiento en las redes de saneamiento, con atascos y desbordamientos por las llamadas bolas de grasa.
> 
> El informe titulado Aceites usados de cocina. Problemática ambiental, incidencias en redes de saneamiento y coste del tratamiento en depuradoras ha sido realizado por Iñigo González Canal y José Antonio González Ubierna, ambos técnicos pertenecientes al Área de Vertidos del Consorcio de Aguas, y se enmarca dentro de la línea de trabajo promovida por la entidad para tratar de buscar soluciones y sensibilizar a la población, ante la irrupción en los últimos años, de nuevos elementos contaminantes en las aguas residuales domésticas, como pueden ser toallitas húmedas o químicos procedentes de medicamentos y cosméticos.
> 
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

